# Tikka scope rings



## bdh817 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just bought my first Tikka. A t3 lite Stainless Synthetic in 06. The rings that came with it are stainless, I am going to use a black scope and I do not want to use the stainless ones. (just my preference to go blued) Are the factory supplied rings worth buying, or should I go with another brand. The factory blued rings (s1322967) are $42.00 through Beretta. I have found them for about $36.00. I was thinking about the DNZ mount.

Also I will be using a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14 x40 Do I need low, med or high mounts.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

the stainless rings with a black scope i think actually looks pretty nice, makes it look kinda classy, even though that is on my savage where i got all the stainless but my tikka is all blued. i like the scope mounts that it comes with and i have never had any problem with them so i wouldnt be afraid to stick with'em.

im about POSITIVE that the med size ones are the ones that it comes with and it works perfect with my 40mm scope with butler creek scope caps and i still have pretty good clearance.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a good number of the DNZs and have not had one problem with any of them.


----------



## bdh817 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I went with the dnz's.

Thanks again


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I read that too quickly the first time.  I hope you got the low DNZs. I have lows on all my 40-42mm objective scopes, I wish a few would be even lower!


----------

